# Have speeds gone up for all ISP esp Utv



## IrishGunner (23 Jan 2006)

Right in work so cannot check speeds at home

Have the speeds increased with all the ISP

Seems Eircom and BT's have anyone have Utv ?

On clicksilver plus

Ta


----------



## demoivre (23 Jan 2006)

I'm on UTV Clicksilver ( 1 mb). This morning using the test in here http://www.irishisptest.com/myspeed/ my download speed is 1.7 mbps and upload is 200mbps. Don't know what's happening but on any previous speed tests I have run I didn't get speeds anything near those values but I ain't complaining


----------



## MonsieurBond (23 Jan 2006)

demoivre said:
			
		

> I'm on UTV Clicksilver ( 1 mb). This morning using the test in here http://www.irishisptest.com/myspeed/ my download speed is 1.7 mbps and upload is 200mbps. Don't know what's happening but on any previous speed tests I have run I didn't get speeds anything near those values but I ain't complaining



 Sorry, I just saw that this is already discussed in this thread.



 have also increased their speeds from this morning:


*Broadband Download speed increases from **1Mbps to 2Mbps*

*Broadband Upload speed increases from **128Kbps to 256Kbps*

*Broadband Plus Download speed increases from **2Mbps to 3Mbps*

*Broadband Plus Upload speed increases from **128Kbps to 384Kbps*


----------



## IrishGunner (23 Jan 2006)

MonsieurBond said:
			
		

> Sorry, I just saw that this is already discussed in this thread.




Sorry thought this only applied to BT but see its all 

Thanks


----------



## blacknight (23 Jan 2006)

It's pretty much every ISP that is using the Eircom exchanges from what I can gather


----------



## IrishGunner (24 Jan 2006)

Anyone have trouble connecting with Utv ?

On Monday 23rd wireless modem was working perfect but could not connect to Internet

Rang their 'customer service' & was told it 'might be' due to upgrades. I said where these not done over the weekend and they said they are ongoing.

Then rang again and went through the whole ping routine and the settings on the 192.168.1.1 modem configuration but still no joy ?

Dont know what the nearest exchange to me is living in the Coolock area

Anyone else have this problem ?


----------



## clicker (24 Jan 2006)

Yes, I had that problem too but I'm with BT Ireland and couldn't log on last night. 

At least you actually spoke to someone in UTV. When I rang BT I was in a queue for a techie person for 20 mins and then they cut me off at 7.40. When I rang the number again the message said they closed at 7.30! 

I did wonder if it was all BT customers that were having problems rather than just me but thought that if it was surely they would have stated that in their phone message when I was queuing to talk to someone.

I tried it again this morning before I left for work and it logged on to the internet no problem. So whatever the problem was it must be fixed.


----------



## Berni (24 Jan 2006)

I had the same problem. It was working fine at around 5pm, then the rest of the evening it was giving modem errors that the destination wasn't valid.
Didn't bother ringing them, I expected to just get fobbed off as you were.
(I'm also on the northside, not too far from Coolock)


----------



## demoivre (24 Jan 2006)

No probs. connecting to UTV clicksilver Sunday night, yesterday or this am - I'm in the sunny south east.


----------



## IrishGunner (24 Jan 2006)

reply from Utv customer service

_Ericom did indeed upgrade a number of exchanges this weekend, we are aware this has caused a few issues which are still ongoing. We will update you when we get some info from Eircom which should be this morning_

Will edit if I hear more


----------



## quinno (24 Jan 2006)

Guys

new to the broadband thing - I had a modem (UTV Clicksilver) delivered friday, connected it to my phone line and go a steady DSL signal (green light). Tried both USB & ethernet connection to PC, but couldn't log on (message was 'error acquiring IP address'). All software confisgured properly and went though insstructions a few times. Rang UTV - very helpful, said they'd log an phone fault with eircom. Is this related to this issue? I noted the modem was connected at 2 meg (I subscribed for a 1 meg service)

Quinno


----------



## sherib (24 Jan 2006)

I'm with _Utv's_ ClicksilverPlus (2M but *never* got more than 1.7Mbps). When I read of the increase yesterday began checking. Speed went all over the place, up and down. Couldn't connect for a while and went through the Ipconfig stuff - release, renew etc. It eventually settled down and I'm now getting 2.56Mbps and 311kbps - quality 98%. So, there's been an ~ 1Mbps increase. It's a bit pricey at €45/month so I could trade down and I'd be getting the same speed as I was; except _Utv_ would charge a fee for the downgrade and the extra speed is pretty nifty.

Just noticed that GeneralZod went from 1024-2048 (_Eircom_) so wondering now if speed is better with _Eircom?_
Or is that a blip?  If not I'd consider returning to _Eircom_ since I never had 2M even though paying for it.  Can anyone answer that Q?


----------



## CCOVICH (24 Jan 2006)

On Clicksilver (standard).  Current upload speed is 1.44 Mbps; download is 207 Kbps.


----------



## Guest127 (26 Jan 2006)

1.71 and 209 bt (basic)


----------



## brokeparent (28 Jan 2006)

Our UTV connection is giving a lot of grief this week. The middle light on the modem is going on and off very regularly and we cannot connect to the sites. This usually corrects itself without any intervention from us which makes me think it is something out in cyberspace is at fault. Any help out there. Could it be to do with the upgrading that is going on or do ye think we have a dodgy modem.


----------



## ninsaga (28 Jan 2006)

I only have UTV of late..have found that about 2 or 3 times now I've had to reset the modem by switching off & on again..other than that it performs pretty good.

ninsaga


----------



## MB05 (29 Jan 2006)

IrishGunner - I'd say you are connected to the Belcamp exchange if they are using eircom exchanges.  I don't live too far from Coolock and I am connected to the Belecamp exchange.


----------



## IrishGunner (29 Jan 2006)

Yep think I am on the Belcamp exchange 

speeds have gone up results below now all i want is my u/l speeds to go up

Download 2.57 mbps
upload 307 kbps


----------



## Berni (29 Jan 2006)

My upload speed doubled, download didn't budge - 776 down, 210 up
(on the basic 1Mb clicksilver)


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jan 2006)

*UTV Clicksilver download speed 128Kbps not 256Kbps*

Sometime last year _UTV _(along with other _ISPs _reselling _eircom's _wholesale _DSL _packages) upped their speeds from 512Kbps download/128Kbps upload to 1Mbps download/256Kbps upload. I benefited automatically from the increased download speed but my upload speed seems to be still stuck at around 128Kbps. Is there something that I need to do (e.g. _DSL _modem/router reconfiguration?) to avail of the increased upload speed?


----------



## jdwex (31 Jan 2006)

*Re: UTV Clicksilver download speed 128Kbps not 256Kbps*



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> Sometime last year _UTV _(along with other _ISPs _reselling _eircom's _wholesale _DSL _packages) upped their speeds from 512Kbps download/128Kbps upload to 1Mbps download/256Kbps upload. I benefited automatically from the increased download speed but my upload speed seems to be still stuck at around 128Kbps. Is there something that I need to do (e.g. _DSL _modem/router reconfiguration?) to avail of the increased upload speed?



last year, the upload remained at 128 Kbs. (download went to 1Mb)
This year your download went to 2 Mb, and your upload to 256 Kbs. (for the same price)
What is your current speed? I believe there are certain smaller (subtended) exchanges where customers will remain on their current speeds, but will have  a prioce reduction (they are being moved to the a lower oackage)

jd


----------



## CCOVICH (31 Jan 2006)

*Re: UTV Clicksilver download speed 128Kbps not 256Kbps*

My upload speed appears to have been upgraded, I didn't change anything.


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jan 2006)

*Re: UTV Clicksilver download speed 128Kbps not 256Kbps*

Using the Blacknight speed tester I'm getting in or around 1Mbps download and 128Kbps upload (allowing for overhead - i.e. the actual throughput us lower than these figures). I am (well - the job is) still paying €29.99 p.m. so no reduction in price. 

On a related issue ... I'm coming to the end of the 12 month contract in a couple of months and was thinking of switching to _Smart _if they are up and running in my area - unfortunately cable broadband is not available and I don't want an wireless antenna on my roof so I'm stuck with _DSL _for now.... I'm on single billing with _UTV _(i.e. line rental plus _UTV Free _phone service plus _Clicksilver _broadband). Is it much hassle to transfer over from one line rental/phone/broadband provider to another without much hassle (e.g. without getting disconnected and having to have the line reconnected!?). _Smart _state that a new phone number may be required - does this happen often in practice?


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jan 2006)

*Re: UTV Clicksilver download speed 128Kbps not 256Kbps*

Sorry - missed that related thread so I've merged this in with it now.


----------



## jdwex (31 Jan 2006)

*Re: UTV Clicksilver download speed 128Kbps not 256Kbps*



			
				ClubMan said:
			
		

> Using the Blacknight speed tester I'm getting in or around 1Mbps download and 128Kbps upload (allowing for overhead - i.e. the actual throughput us lower than these figures). I am (well - the job is) still paying €29.99 p.m. so no reduction in price.



What is your line synching at? Can you look at the router config page?

If you are on the old speed, speeds only changed a few days ago, so you would not yet have a change of price on your bill..


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jan 2006)

OK - I need to double check the speed again. I didn't realise that the change occurred so recently so maybe it has taken effect and I hadn't noticed. However I was sure that they upgrade to 1Mbps down/256Kbps last year and while I saw the download speed increase the upload speed stayed around 128Kbps. Anyway I will check the speeds and router sync details later and post back. 

I will keep an eye on the bill too to see what's happening on that front. Do you know what I should expect instead of €29.99 p.m.?

Thanks for the feedback.

BTW - because my _UTV _contract comes to an end soon I was shopping around and was considering _Smart _(which they have confirmed is available on the _Crown Alley _exchange - €35 p.m. for line rental plus broadband but no free off-peak calls) but it seems that you need to switch back to _eircom_ first and then on to _Smart _(_Smart _say that _eircom _force them/customers to do it this way) and then you have to get a new number from _Smart _which is all a bit of hassle.


----------



## ClubMan (31 Jan 2006)

OK - rechecked the home connection and it is indicating speeds of the order of 2Mbps down/256Kbps up. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## jdwex (31 Jan 2006)

Probably the best test for download speed is something from the ftp server on heanet
say
ftp://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/fedora/linux/core/1/i386/iso/yarrow-i386-disc1.iso
I get about 195 KB/s download on the 2meg/256 package
jdwex


----------



## quinno (1 Feb 2006)

I have an ethenet connection, shows 100 MpS which is obviously what the spped is between the PC & the modem - any ideas how to diaplay the actual downlaod speed from ISP to modem? USB shows 2 Mbps when connected, for what was a 1 Mps connection (signed uop for 1 meg), so happy enough. Downloads in the order of 180 - 1905 KB /s


----------



## jdwex (1 Feb 2006)

quinno said:
			
		

> - any ideas how to diaplay the actual downlaod speed from ISP to modem?,



That depends on the type of modem...


----------



## ClubMan (1 Feb 2006)

Why not just use one of the bandwidth testers mentioned above to check the end to end speed? Or check the logs of your modem/router to check what speed it is connecting at to your _ISP_?


----------

